# Help with elective placement in Scandinavia



## Kizo1996 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello,

I'm a student paramedic currently studying paramedic science at the University of East Anglia (in England). I was hoping that someone might be able to offer some information about the possibility of an ambulance placement in Scandinavia, Norway in particular? In my 3rd year, before qualifying I'll have the opportunity for an elective placement for about a month. I haven't admittedly been able to find much information on the ems system in Norway but I'm aware that it is staffed by paramedics and EMT's with similar qualifications to those in the UK.

Thanks for any help anyone might be able to offer !


----------



## Sr Dingdong (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi, don't know if it is too late for you to do the placement, but I have recently finished the first bachelor paramedic program in Norway. We had the opportunity to have a placement in the UK (with Hertfordshire, or however it is spelled), Poland, Sweden and Finland. They are looking for more partners for exchange programs as far as I know. 
Look up Oslo metropolitan University and contact their administration. If that gets you nowhere, send me a pm and I'll see if I can get you in touch with the right people. I think a couple of other universities also has started bachelor programs, I think one in Tromso and one in Stavanger, but not quite sure.


----------



## Sr Dingdong (Apr 12, 2018)

Found this one. It's a part time course in Bodo (northern Norway) and I think they just got started so don't know anything about them. But you may contact the persons listed there for more info.


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 12, 2018)

Sr Dingdong said:


> Found this one. It's a part time course in Bodo (northern Norway) and I think they just got started so don't know anything about them. But you may contact the persons listed there for more info.


Yeah I don't think that the person you retrieved this information for is going to see it, considering they haven't been on since a few days after they posted this. But good information for someone else maybe.


----------



## Sr Dingdong (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh well, hopefully someone else find it useful in the future then


----------

